# knife ID kanji



## wbusby1 (Jan 3, 2018)

All I know is this knife is at least 6 yrs old, it's a friend's I'm fixing up, she was gifted it.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 3, 2018)

All that says is Blue as in blue steel... any other markings?


----------



## wbusby1 (Jan 3, 2018)

no other markings 

but thanks for that help Jon, it's something!

Grind is pretty even and knife sharpens and cuts well, handle is real sloppy though


----------



## JBroida (Jan 3, 2018)

maybe a picture of the whole blade would help


----------



## wbusby1 (Jan 4, 2018)

I did a quick thinning of it a month ago and I could tell other people had sharpened it before, some pretty sloppily.


----------

